# Biggest Hatteras Island Deer I have ever Seen..



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.eastcoastkayakfishing.com/myblog-admin/myblog-admin/guess-i-should-have-gone-hunting.html

I hope ya enjoy the Adventure..

JAM


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe the Rangers will start shooting the deer because of the fear of them trampling birds....lol


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

That would be tragic.

Another good story JAM.

Thanks.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

wannabeangler said:


> Maybe the Rangers will start shooting the deer because of the fear of them trampling birds....lol


They all ready have, a few years ago, if you are mamalian, you are on their list, which has reached over 2,000 murdered animals to present...And Grows Daily..

BiG Changes Coming in the next few weeks and they ain't gonna be good... Pay For Permits, All Inlets Closed FOREVER, no Night-Time Access, No Dogs Allowed.. Everything that we have been telling folks is about to come true.... The Fat Lady is about to leave the building... Not Gonna Be Pretty..

JAM


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Eradication of multiple species to save ONE is....well....sounds like someone has Hussein syndrome!


----------

